# 2012 Cannondale Super Six DI2 issue



## lewilson (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone had problems with the Ultegra DI2 rear derailleur wire go bad making it inoperable. Just purchased a new Cannodale Super Six Ultegra DI2 and within one week's riding it failed, so back to LBS.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Did you install the anti-virus? :wink5:


----------



## lewilson (Oct 12, 2011)

No...but maybe I should have...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

What do you mean the wire went "bad"?
I have a Evo with Ui2 with a few thousands miles....including rain...and no problems.
And I have a cross bike that I raced and trained on in plenty of crap last fall with no problems.
Thinking of putting a mtb set up together....


----------

